
Hackers Are Already Using the Shellshock Bug to Launch Botnet Attacks - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/hackers-already-using-shellshock-bug-create-botnets-ddos-attacks/
======
jsilence
"Hackers" are those who tinker with stuff for fun. "Crackers" are those who
break into systems for profit.

